# [TeamOffensive] PCMarkVantage



## der8auer (29. Juli 2009)

*[TeamOffensive] PCMarkVantage*

Die nächste TeamOffensive steht an 

Nach den bisherigen Erfolgen im PCMark04 und bei SiSoftSandra würde ich gerne mit dem PCMarkVantage fortfahren. Ich habe den Benchmark zwar schon ein paar mal durchlaufen lassen aber extrem tolle Tipps/Tricks kenne ich nicht. Also falls ihr etwas wisst - immer her damit 

Download:
Download: PCMark Vantage Benchmark - PCMark Vantage, Download, Benchmark, Futuremark

Dieser PCMark läuft allerdings nur mit Vista und zum Anzeigen des Ergebnisses ist eine Internetverbindung nötig!

Momentan fehlen uns nur wenige Punkte für die Top 5. Also lasst euer System einfach mal durch den PCMarkVantage laufen und ladet das Ergebnis bei HWBot.org für PCGamesHardware hoch 

Die Festplatte hat den größten Einfluss auf diesen Benchmark. Eine schnelle SSD + Core i7 wäre die optimale Konfiguration.



Ranking | Durchschnittspunkte | Datum | Uhrzeit
6 | 6742.10 marks | 29.07.2009 | 20:00 Uhr
5 | 6890.60 marks | 02.08.2009 | 17:00 Uhr
3 | 7690.20 marks | 12.09.2009 | 15:00 Uhr
4 | 7690.20 marks | 21.09.2009 | 21:00 Uhr
3 | 7690.20 marks | 22.09.2009 | 20:00 Uhr
3 | 8071.00 marks | 24.09.2009 | 17:00 Uhr
3 | 8795.30 marks | 01.10.2009 | 18:00 Uhr
2 | 9298.10 marks | 02.10.2009 | 15:00 Uhr


PCMarkVantage Community-Ranking bei HWBot: hwbot.org - Hall Of Fame.
PCGamesHardware Teamranking: Ranking For PCMark Vantage

Ich habe schon mal mit knapp über 8000pkt vorgelegt 


Frohes Benchen! 

Gruß
der8auer


----------



## Masterwana (29. Juli 2009)

hmm...
ich lieg mit meinen 6055 unterm Durchschintt.
Brauch wohl so langsam mal ne neue Platte und muss meine CPU noch etwas höher bekommen.

Los Jungs Top 4 ist locker drin, wenn wir durchhalten sogar Top 3.

Ich brauch Geld für die PCGH-EOS!   Geldspenden werden gerne angenommen.


----------



## nulchking (29. Juli 2009)

Mal ne Frage, was muss ich da runterladen?
Den Hotfix oder das dadrüber oder beides?


----------



## der8auer (29. Juli 2009)

Futuremark PCMark Vantage v1.00 (Full-Install-Package 0906a) [667,8 MB]


----------



## Alriin (30. Juli 2009)

Läuft der nicht nur einmal durch oder haben die das mit dem Patch behoben?

Mit meiner SSD sollte ich da ja ordentlich punkten können.


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2009)

Gute Frage  Ich habe die Basic Version davon (war mal bei der PCGHX dabei) und da geht es mehrmals.


----------



## Alriin (30. Juli 2009)

Gefunden. PC Mark Vantage 10/08


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2009)

Meine Version läut mehrmals 

Hmmm ich habe gerade mal geschaut....mein bestes Ergebniss war 6045.(Q9650 @ 4Ghz)
Darkniz hat 7845 mit einem Dual......sollte ich mal den Dual nehmen ?(E8600 @ 4,7Ghz)


----------



## Alriin (30. Juli 2009)

Je mehr Kerne desto besser und ne SSD bringt sowieso am meisten!


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2009)

^^Dann weiß ich was ich mir morgen besorgen muß 

Für die 3dmarks habe ich bis jetzt keine gebraucht.....liege ich richtig in der Annahme das ich für 2dmarks eh eine brauche ?

Irgendeine Empfehlung ?


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2009)

Profitiert das Ding echt von Quadcore?
Überlege noch, ob der E8500 oder der i7 besser geeignet ist...


----------



## Alriin (30. Juli 2009)

Wenn Du jetzt mich meinst, True: OCZ Vertex


----------



## True Monkey (30. Juli 2009)

@theLamer
Ausprobieren......mach ich heute nacht --Q9650 @4,125Ghz gegen E8600 @4,75Ghz 
mal schauen wo mehr bei rumkommt 

@Alriin 
Danke


----------



## Alriin (30. Juli 2009)

Lasst aber gleich alle den PCMark05 auch durchlaufen.

Ne kleine Provokation an alle Intel-User im Team: ICH halte den überlegenen Teamrekord... mit AMD! 
Also gebt Stoff ihr Tränen.


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2009)

bin grad am laden.... erst mal mit i7 + windows 7 probieren
Mal sehen ob ich 4GHz+ Uncore schaffe, dann kann ich meinen Speicher immerhin voll ausfahren


----------



## Alriin (30. Juli 2009)

Ich finde übrigens, dass es an der Zeit wäre in einem Benchmark anzugreifen der auch Punkte bringt. Also z.B. der PCMark05.
Mit ner SSD bekommt man da ca. 6000 Punkte mehr als mit ner Velociraptor. Und wenn ich mir eure CPUs und Grafikkarten ansehe, solltet ihr mit Hilfe dieser kleinen schnellen SSD alle weit über 20000 Punkte machen. Die OCZ Vertex 30GB kostet im Moment 117€ bei Amazon. 117€ die, wie ich finde, gut investiert sind, da ihr mit dem Ding und eurer restlichen Hardware alle in die Top 100 des PCMark05 kommt. Mit einem Core i7 sollte natürlich noch mehr drin sein. Siehe die Ergebnisse mit einem Core i7 920 auf HWBot!


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2009)

@ Alriin: Ja da hast du schon Recht. Allerdings sind wir beim Vantage schon auf Platz 6 und in die Top 5 ist es nicht weit  PCMark05 steht dann als nächstes an  Aber in einem seperaten Thema!


----------



## theLamer (30. Juli 2009)

ORB - World of Performance
da is noch was drin...

@der8auer: hast ne PM


----------



## der8auer (30. Juli 2009)

@ theLamer: Ja keine Ahnung was das war  danke für die PN^^

Generell ist der i7 einem E8500 überlegen. Aber nur bei gleicher Festplatte.


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2009)

Na wie siehts aus?  Wo bleiben die Ergebnisse?


----------



## PCGH_Stephan (1. August 2009)

Örks, wenn die PC Marks seit meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit dem 05er (voller Freude an einem Offline-System installiert um dann zu merken, dass der Windows Media Encoder erforderlich ist ) generell nicht das letzte wären, was ich freiwillig benche, hätten wir wahrscheinlich schon etwas mehr Punkte.
Ergibt es Sinn die Kombi i7-965 XE @ Kokü + Geforce 8600 GS zu benchen oder ruiniert die Grafikkarte das Ergebnis hoffnungslos? (Das Sys steht hier halt gerade aufgebaut rum, ansonsten benche ich beizeiten wieder mal 3D ) Bringt es etwas, statt zu einer SSD gar zu einer Hardware-RAM-Disk etwa von Acard zu greifen?


----------



## Alriin (1. August 2009)

Leider spielt jede Komponente eine Rolle im PCMark05. Falls nur ein Teil schwach ist, zieht es das ganze Ergebnis runter. Die Festplatte spielt dabei aber eine ganz besonders wichtige Rolle. Der Unterschied zwischen einer stinknormalen HDD und einer SSD ist extrem. Wie sich aber eine Hardware Ram-Disk im PCMark macht, kann ich nicht mal erahnen. Solch exquisite Hardware hab ich nicht.


----------



## der8auer (1. August 2009)

PCGH_Stephan schrieb:


> Örks, wenn die PC Marks seit meinen ersten Gehversuchen mit dem 05er (voller Freude an einem Offline-System installiert um dann zu merken, dass der Windows Media Encoder erforderlich ist ) generell nicht das letzte wären, was ich freiwillig benche, hätten wir wahrscheinlich schon etwas mehr Punkte.
> Ergibt es Sinn die Kombi i7-965 XE @ Kokü + Geforce 8600 GS zu benchen oder ruiniert die Grafikkarte das Ergebnis hoffnungslos? (Das Sys steht hier halt gerade aufgebaut rum, ansonsten benche ich beizeiten wieder mal 3D ) Bringt es etwas, statt zu einer SSD gar zu einer Hardware-RAM-Disk etwa von Acard zu greifen?



Ja auch beim Vantage hätte eine RAM-DISK eine sehr große Auswirkung. 

Das Setup sollte gehen. Der Großteil wird von der CPU berechnet.


----------



## theLamer (2. August 2009)

So... Ergebnis mit i7 (Bislang nur mit Boxedkühler ) ist oben... immerhin 7,3k (ohne jgeliches OC.... ich träume schon von der CPU @ >4,5 GHz )


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2009)

Sehr schön  Das könnte uns schon für Platz 5 reichen


----------



## theLamer (2. August 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Sehr schön  Das könnte uns schon für Platz 5 reichen


Reicht es


----------



## der8auer (2. August 2009)

Yea hat gereicht  Platz 3 wir kommen (4 nehmen wir gleich mit)


----------



## Alriin (2. August 2009)

Wenn es Morgen nicht ganz so heiß ist wie heute mach ich auch noch ein paar Pünktchen.
Leider sind ja die Temperaturen derzeit unerträglich.

###########################################


Sorry Roman, aber es ist schweinemäßig heiß!


----------



## crooper (28. August 2009)

Mein Tip für euch ist, *Windows 7* zu benutzten! 

Brachte bei mir ca. 20 % mehr Punkte  und den 2. Platz im Team!






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der8auer (28. August 2009)

Nice. Ich werde dieses Wochenende meinen 975 mal @ 5000MHz mit SSD durchprügeln  Das sollte auch Punkte geben.


----------



## crooper (19. September 2009)

@der8auer

Inzwischen sind wir ja schon auf Platz 3 im Team Ranking. Vielleicht könntest du dein ersten Post mal aktualisieren 

Gruß
crooper


----------



## der8auer (19. September 2009)

*gg* ja habe ich gemacht.


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

Verdammt XS hat uns überholt -> Platz 4


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. September 2009)

hmm, wenn meine SSD wieder daheim ist, werd ich auch mal mein Glück versuchen^^


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

Will mir demnächst diese SSD zulegen: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drive - SATA - OCZ Agility EX 2,5" SSD 60 GB

Dann benche ich auch mal richtig die PCMarks


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Will mir demnächst diese SSD zulegen: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Festplatten - Solid State Drive - SATA - OCZ Agility EX 2,5" SSD 60 GB
> 
> Dann benche ich auch mal richtig die PCMarks




Sehr schlechtes P/L 
Da würd ich eher auf ein paar MB/s verzichten und die Falcon hohlen: ALTERNATE - HARDWARE - Speichermedien - Solid State Disk - SATA - G.Skill Falcon 2,5" SSD 128 GB


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

P/L is doch völlig wurst  (da hätte ich mir auch keinen i7-975 XE gekauft) Die Platte sollte durch die SLC Chips einfach ziemlich schnell sein!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. September 2009)

Stimmt schon,aber die OCZ ist ja mal voll unterirdisch vom P/L.
Kostet mehr, hat halbe Kapazität für 25MB/s mehr lesen und 5 mehr schreiben :-O


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

Die Zugriffszeit ist aber durch die SLC Chips doppelt so schnell  Also ich habe mich schon festgelegt  Brauche die Platte sowieso nur zum benchen und da ist die Größe egal. Trotzdem thx


----------



## Lippokratis (21. September 2009)

wenn Geld keine rolle spielt dann bitte das hier kaufen Supertalent Raiddrive SSD: Bis zu 1,4 GByte/s Übertragungsleistung, Preis ab 5.000 US-Dollar - Supertalent, Raiddrive, SSD, Laufwerk,


----------



## Alriin (21. September 2009)

Dann kannnst du dir gleich den Gigabyte I-Ram kaufen. Zwei davon drauf aufs Mainboard und du hängst jede SSD locker ab.


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

I-RAM hatte ich lange überlegt. Allerdings ist die Kapazität zu klein (4GiB) und die Teile sind anfällig ohne Ende. Die SSD kann man wenigstens gut wiederverkaufen wenn man sie nicht mehr braucht.


----------



## D!str(+)yer (21. September 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Die Zugriffszeit ist aber durch die SLC Chips doppelt so schnell  Also ich habe mich schon festgelegt  Brauche die Platte sowieso nur zum benchen und da ist die Größe egal. Trotzdem thx




Ich will dich ja nicht davon abbringen
Ist ja gut wenn du die Wirtschaft ankurbelst^^

Aber bringt das echt so viel ?


----------



## Alriin (21. September 2009)

Ich hab mit dem Italiener cnzdrn mal geplaudert. Der verwendet zwei davon und hat Platz 44 im PCMark05 Global Rank mit nem Phenom II X4 955 gemacht. Er hat mir erzählt, dass er jetzt ein neues Board bekommt und dann mit 4 dieser Dinger nochmal angreift. Eines kostet übrigens ca. 140€... find ich gar nicht so schlimm.
Aber Du hast sicher recht, zum verkaufen sind die bei "normalen" Menschen eher nicht gefragt. *g*


----------



## Dr.House (21. September 2009)

Ist nur blöd dass die I-Ram nicht weiterentickelt haben ,mit DDR2 und mehr Kapazität.  Ansonsten nur ne spielerei.


@ Roman

hol dir ne normale Intel X-25 M und du wirst glücklich. 0,1 ms Zugriffszeit, besser ist kaum möglich.  Kauf dir lieber 2 kleinere und mach Raid 0 damit, hast mehr von.


----------



## der8auer (21. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich hab mit dem Italiener cnzdrn mal geplaudert. Der verwendet zwei davon und hat Platz 44 im PCMark05 Global Rank mit nem Phenom II X4 955 gemacht. Er hat mir erzählt, dass er jetzt ein neues Board bekommt und dann mit 4 dieser Dinger nochmal angreift. Eines kostet übrigens ca. 140€... find ich gar nicht so schlimm.
> Aber Du hast sicher recht, zum verkaufen sind die bei "normalen" Menschen eher nicht gefragt. *g*



Ah ja er verwendet die PCI Version (ist günstiger) aaaaber mein Classified hat nun mal keine 2x PCI Slots also fällt diese Version weg. Ich meinte eigentlich die I-RAM Box für den 5,25" Schacht. 

@ House: Es gibt durchaus weiterentwicklungen allerdings nicht von Gigabyte - was aber nicht heißt, dass diese schlechter sind. ACARD ANS 9010 ist die Weiterentwicklung mit 8 DDR2 Slots welche eine Menge Leistung bietet. ACARD Products - IDE/SCSI/SATA RAID Storage Solutions
Kostet nur um die 500€ (also lieber normale SSD)

@ D!str(+)yer: Ja beim PCMark05 macht eine gute Festplatte mindestens die Hälfte der Punkte aus.


----------



## Alriin (22. September 2009)

Ich stimme House ganz klar zu... zwei SSD im Raid und ab geht die Post.
Mein Tipp: OCZ Vertex Turbo


----------



## onkel-bill (22. September 2009)

mein Ergebnis:

hwbot.org - [hwbot] result detail.

wollte heut den PCM Vantage unter Win7 laufen lassen, aber der bricht nach der Seriennummereingabe ab:" läuft nur unter Windows Vista. Benchmark aborted..."
Win 7 Build 7000
Kann mir da eventl. jemand weiterhelfen?

_____________________
Gruß
onkel-bill

*SEID HEUTE MIT DSL!!!*


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2009)

Das hat uns direkt wieder auf den 3. Platz gebracht. Sehr schön


----------



## onkel-bill (22. September 2009)

Ich glaub, den hatten wir schon vorher.
Bei 7690.20 ist mein Wert nicht bei; wir müßten 7813.1 haben.
Da hat wohl was bei OC Systems nicht gepaßt...


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2009)

Ja da hast du recht. Ist ja noch besser so


----------



## onkel-bill (22. September 2009)

Wenn das mit Win 7 wirklich so drastisch ist, wie Crooper sagt, dann muß
der Rechner noch mal nachts raus aufs Fensterbrett... 
Nur: ich kriegs nicht zum laufen!!! 

Und eventl. muß dann der Q9550 nochmal ran, der lief auch gut!
(vom Core i7 bin ich ehrlich gesagt etwas entäuscht)
Oder zählt nur das beste Ergebnis pro User?


----------



## der8auer (22. September 2009)

Nur das beste pro User zählt. 

Schreib ihm doch mal eine PN. Vielleicht kann er dir helfen.


----------



## onkel-bill (22. September 2009)

Hab ich schon heut mittag.....

edit: goooooglen hat auch nicht geholfen...


----------



## Masterwana (22. September 2009)

hmm...
Was mir grade einfällt: Es gibt doch ne HD4850-AGP, wenn am jetzt alte CPUs (Alriin dein Part!) mit der Karte kombiniert müsste es doch viele Pokale geben oder?


----------



## Alriin (22. September 2009)

Ich verwende eine 7950GT AGP und fahre auch ganz gut damit. Da reicht sogar ne WD Caviar Blue IDE Festplatte. Hab damit ne Menge Pokale im PCMark05 gemacht.


----------



## onkel-bill (23. September 2009)

DANK an Crooper!

hwbot.org - [hwbot] result detail. 

___________________________
Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## crooper (23. September 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> DANK an Crooper!
> 
> hwbot.org - [hwbot] result detail.
> 
> ...



Gern geschehen  Freut mich das ich dir helfen konnte!

Nice Score  echt TOP!

Gruß
crooper


----------



## Masterwana (24. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Ich verwende eine 7950GT AGP und fahre auch ganz gut damit. Da reicht sogar ne WD Caviar Blue IDE Festplatte. Hab damit ne Menge Pokale im PCMark05 gemacht.



Aber für PCMark Vantage brauchst du doch  min. ne DX10-Karte.


----------



## Alriin (24. September 2009)

Stimmt... den bench ich aber nicht. *g*


----------



## onkel-bill (24. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Stimmt... den bench ich aber nicht. *g*


 
Warum eigendlich nicht? 


__________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Autokiller677 (24. September 2009)

Weil PCMark Vantage keine HWBoints bringt, nur Pokale und Plätze im Vantage Ranking. 

Ich denke, er will jedoch Punkte machen, deshalb eignet sich das nicht so recht.


----------



## der8auer (24. September 2009)

Alriin schrieb:


> Stimmt... den bench ich aber nicht. *g*



Einmal kannst doch benchen  Ist doch fürs Team und wenn es so weiter geht ziehen wir noch an HWLuxx vorbei


----------



## Alriin (24. September 2009)

Mach ich eh. Mit dem W3520 und der Radeon HD 5870 X2. Weil mit nem Athlon zahlt sich das nicht aus.


----------



## Masterwana (24. September 2009)

Aber du bekommst schöne Pokale.


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Na langem probieren hab ich dann endlich ne Vali hinbekommen:

hwbot.org - onkel-bill's PCMark Vantage score

Jetzt sind die Luxxer nur noch nen Steinwurf von uns entfernt...

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

Direkt mal Global auf Platz 11
Dabei ist ein i7 bei 4,3 ja nicht so schwer zu bekommen. 
Wahrscheinlich bencht das wirklich kaum jemand unter Dice weils keine Punkte bringt.

Nicht übel, gute Arbeit!


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2009)

Wow genial 

Welche Festplatte hast du denn verwendet?


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Ne Super Talent 32GB...
(war für mich der beste Kompromiss aus Preis & Leistung.)

Da könnte man überlegen, noch ne zweite dazu zu holen! Für 100€?!? 
Und denn RAID 0... 

Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2009)

Für den Preis echt top! Hat du Vista oder Win7 benutzt?

Gruß
Roman


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Der Crooper hat mich drauf gebracht:

Win7 x64... (RC - Build 7100)

Ich werd aber auch nochmal Server 2008 probieren...


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

Ich würd mir ja auch eine SSD holen, aber 32Gb nur fürs benchen ist mir das Geld zu schade. 

Dann müssten dass schon 160GB sein, damit ich Bench OS und normales OS parallel installieren kann und auch im 24/7 Betrieb was von der SSD hab.

Aber ich hab bisher keine SSD für 160€ mit 160GB gefunden, und mehr ist im Moment leider nicht drin.


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Wenn ich ganz ehrlich bin: wenn ich in letzter Zeit vorm PC saß, hab ich gebencht, oder das Forum hier besucht...
Zum zocken (Anno 1404 hat mein neues Sys noch nicht mal gesehen!) komm ich gar nicht mehr.
Und dabei bin ich hier im Team nur ne ganz kleine Leuchte, da gibts Leute wie *Eifel$niper* oder *Lippokratis*, die machen über 150 Submissions im Monat! Das is eXtreme... 

Hut ab!

onkel-bill


----------



## Autokiller677 (1. Oktober 2009)

naja, ich bin noch Schüler und hab deshalb nicht so viel Zeit zum benchen, brauch den PC aber viel für die Schule und den Geschwindigkeitsschub würde ich dann gerne auch dahin mitnehmen...

Wenn ich könnte würde ich auch mehr benchen, aber 1. fehlt die Zeit und 2. das Geld für den stetigen Hardwarestrom.

Ich hab jetzt hier noch einen Sempron 3000+, einen 2800+, ein paar IGP's und eine 6200AGP. Da alle 754er Boards die ich habe so FertigPc billig Dinger sind, muss ich auch noch unter Windows Ocen und kann nicht mal die Spannung verändern, von daher wird da nicht viel gehen. 
Aber nur für ein paar hwboints noch ein Board für die ausrangierten Prozzies zu kaufen ist mir zu teuer, schließlich will der Führerschein auch irgendwie bezahlt werden.

Naja, in den Herbstferien werd ich die o.g. HW noch durchnehmen und dann hab ich nix mehr was mir Punkte bringen könnte.....


----------



## der8auer (1. Oktober 2009)

Wir bräuchten noch ein gutes Ergebnis mit ~7k und wir sind auf Platz 2


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Oktober 2009)

^^Immer ganz ruhig bleiben, ich muss auf meiner SSD erst mein BS umsatteln


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Der Hinweis von Alriin (bezüglich PCM05) trifft mich auch im Vantage.
Ich hab HT ausgehabt. Also nochmal nen RUN...
Aber wird nicht soooo viel ausmachen.

Los Jungens, noch mal ran! Der erste Platz ist auch nicht so weit weg.


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Immer ganz ruhig bleiben, ich muss auf meiner SSD erst mein BS umsatteln


 
Nimmst dann den i7-870? oder den Q9650?
Da wär ich gespannt drauf...


----------



## Blechdesigner (1. Oktober 2009)

Weder noch, ich wollte den 860'er nehmen 

Ich bin auch gespannt...


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

wer lesen kann is klar im Vorteil!


----------



## D!str(+)yer (1. Oktober 2009)

Was ist besser, Vista oder Win7 ?
32 oder 64bit ?

Meine Bench SSD ist wieder daheim


----------



## onkel-bill (1. Oktober 2009)

Hmm gute Frage...
Hab kein Vista x64...
Werd aber mal mit Server 2008 x64 testen...

Hab mal in die Top Ten bei HWBoT geguckt:
alle, bei denen der Verifikation-Link noch funktionierte, habe Win 7 benutzt.

Gruß
onkel-bill


----------



## Matti OC (2. Oktober 2009)

HI, schon mal versucht als 05 laufen zu lassen


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten noch ein gutes Ergebnis mit ~7k und wir sind auf Platz 2



Done
hwbot.org - Olstyle's PCMark Vantage score


----------



## der8auer (2. Oktober 2009)

Yea Top! Dann auf zu Platz 1


----------



## Blechdesigner (2. Oktober 2009)

der8auer schrieb:


> Wir bräuchten noch ein gutes Ergebnis mit ~7k und wir sind auf Platz 2





Blechdesigner schrieb:


> ^^Immer ganz ruhig bleiben, ich muss auf meiner SSD erst mein BS umsatteln



Hi hi, ich habe mein Ergebnis verdoppelt Link


----------



## onkel-bill (2. Oktober 2009)

onkel-bill schrieb:


> Werd aber mal mit Server 2008 x64 testen...


 
Also Server 2008 funzt gar nicht!
Beim Vantage: "... benötigt Windows Vista..."
Beim PCM05 kann der Test "Web Page Rendering" nicht initialisiert werden.

Wieder eine Erfahrung reicher...

______________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------



## Olstyle (2. Oktober 2009)

Bei Vantage unter 7 RTM musste ich auch im Vista Kompatibilitätsmodus starten. Da das effektiv aber fast nur den Namen ändert mit dem sich das BS meldet ist die Performance trotzdem super.


----------



## onkel-bill (2. Oktober 2009)

Hmm danke für den Tip, aber:
*if you continue, all Data will be lost! Are you sure?  *Yes, I was...

_____________________
Gruß

onkel-bill


----------

